# The M1 Form



## FlightSergeantRose (15 Apr 2006)

How many times did you guys pull this prank on others? I had some Basic cadets in Penhold go to the security office in the barrack blocks asking them for an M1 form. If you don't know what the M1 form is, go ask your staff


----------



## condor888000 (15 Apr 2006)

The infamous M1..........always good for a laugh when things get really boring.


----------



## tabernac (17 Apr 2006)

I've heard of an M1 kit, but sadly, no M1 form...


----------



## timma (17 Jan 2007)

What is an M1 form
PS: I am an air cadet


----------



## Muir (19 Jan 2007)

Truthfully, I have no clue what an M1 form is either...


----------



## Shamrock (19 Jan 2007)

The M1 is a serious disciplinary form.  

Should you ever be required to find one, just march yourself into the CO's office, plug your heels and say, "I'm here to sign my M1, sir/ma'am."


----------



## ryanmann356 (23 Jan 2007)

indeed i must agree.  It is perhaps the most important form one can have during their cadet career.

 M1 Chits have also been issued at CSTCs for those cadets who desperately need them.  Ms. Muir I do remember giving Mr. Beans a few of these chits during the summer.  Like Shamrock said one can find these from their corps office or admin o........... ;D


----------



## timma (28 Jan 2007)

So you have to fill it out  if you have done something very bad?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2007)

timma  now Cdt/Cpl.Hewitt

Are you in the Regular Force?

Are you in the RCR?

Have you read the Rules of Conduct for this site?


----------



## Lerch (28 Jan 2007)

Oh so thats what an M1 is..I remember when I started cadets back in the day, one of the PO's told to ask the 'swain for an M1...


----------



## ohmygodlah (19 Feb 2007)

Hmm, never heard of the M1 before...

Doesn't tricking a fellow cadet into asking an M1 form end up with you signing one?


----------

